# Being In The Right Place At The Right Time Multiplied By 2



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I was as the duck pond around 5 PM this afternoon making my daily rounds. 

I heard the frantic peep, peep, peeeeeep, of a duckling in distress and 
started trying to spot it. 

Finally I saw a single little duckling over on the far side of the pond 
just peeping its little head off and desperately approaching every adult 
duck it encountered only to be shunned, attacked, or simply chased away. 
This little duckling was pumping and paddling its little legs so fast that 
it seemed to be running on top of the water as it tried duck after duck 
after duck to no avail. Though it was heartbreaking to watch this for the 
few minutes I did before catching the little one, it was actually funny to 
see the reaction of a pair of Pekins when the little one would catch up to them 
and try to nip their tails or wings to get their attention. Both these Pekins 
would jump straight up and then turn on their afterburners to get away from this duckling. 
They seemed afraid of it and would take off at warp speed in any direction that was away from the duckling. 

I had to wait a few minutes for the little one to come to the edge and was 
able to net it. I dropped my cell phone in the process and didn't realize 
it until I had stowed the duckling and the net in my duck truck. As I was 
walking back into the park to look for my cell phone, I saw a man and his 
young son walking into the park with a shoebox with airholes punched in it. 

Obviously, they had brought something to leave at the park. I asked them 
what was in the box, and the young boy excitedly told me it was a ducking 
they found in the street near their home and that they were bringing it 
to park to see if they could find the Mom. I explained that this would be 
highly unlikely and that I had just rescued another duckling and would be 
happy to take theirs. They gladly handed it over, and the two little Mallards 
will be making their way to the wildlife center tomorrow. 

My cell phone was also successfully rescued. 

Their pictures are here: http://www.rims.net/2007May09. 
The first little duckling is the one in the lower left in the first photo. 

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you, Terry!  

Is it just a coincidence that the ducklings are exactly the same size, or could they have been picked up at the same place if not by the same people?

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They SURE DO look like twins-or from the same clutch of eggs.

They are gorgeous, thank you for sharing the rescue X two.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, Terry, they are so lucky you were there at the right time to rescue them. 
They are adorable.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What an adorable pair of ducklings, Terry. Thanks for sharing them with us.
Lucky for them, you were visiting the pond at the right time. 

Glad to hear you were successful in rescuing your cell phone as well.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, they sure look like they may be siblings. Hope there are not more lost and looking for mom and dad.


We had to go to graveside services for a friend yesterday. The memorial park has a huge lake with a lot of ducks/geese. We saw a large number of baby geese, with the parents, just strolling along one of the paths at the edge of woods above the lake. And, of course, I didn't have my camera. This lake is one I have visited since I was about 4 years old and has always had a lot of wildlife there.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great save, Terry.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Waaay To Go, Terry!!! 

Love, Hugs And Scritches!!!

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking everyone. I don't think the two are siblings given the distance from the pond where the second one was found, but I guess tis possible. 

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry, you're not kidding....these two were very lucky to be in the right place at the right time...great save.

Thanks
Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What an adorable pair! They're very lucky you were there to save the day!


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*cute bebehs!*

Those mallards look great.

I heard you took a LOON out to ITALIAN FOOD tonight! I didn't know loons liked Italian. You must share the story.  (I heard from the Oregon Terrie).

Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mrflapper said:


> Those mallards look great.
> 
> I heard you took a LOON out to ITALIAN FOOD tonight! I didn't know loons liked Italian. You must share the story.  (I heard from the Oregon Terrie).
> 
> ...




ooooooo, a story! Squeaks and I LOVE stories...do tell, please, please, please???


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mrflapper said:


> I heard you took a LOON out to ITALIAN FOOD tonight! I didn't know loons liked Italian. You must share the story.  (I heard from the Oregon Terrie).
> 
> Quacks,
> 
> Tiff


Gosh .. are there no secrets anymore .. word sure travels fast on the internet  Story has been duly posted.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Given the agressive nature of male Mallards, those two ducklings could hardly be luckier!!! Those are two amazing saves!!! (Okay, three, counting your cell phone.)


----------

